# InkSoft Offers Print Industry Vision Podcast With Ryan Moor Of Ryonet



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hear from Ryan Moor, founder and CEO of Ryonet, about how he has grown his business and get his take on the screen printing industry as a whole and its future in a new InkSoft podcast. Join host Marshall Atkinson as he chats with Moor about tools and strategies he used to grow his company and shares his ideas about where the industry is headed and what it could mean to you. Listen on InkSoft or now on iTunes!

In this fourth episode of The Big Idea podcast, you’ll learn how to successfully run a business around the concept of screen printing and get info to help position your shop for what’s ahead. You’ll find out the biggest question you need to ask to market effectively and efficiently and be introduced to influencer marketing and how to use it in your business. You’ll also get a peek at the Ryonet how-to video concept and what to expect in Moor’s new book “Made to Make It.”

Sit in on the Aug. 24 podcast “Print Industry Vision With Ryan Moor of Ryonet” at https://www.inksoft.com/print-industry-vision-ryan-moor-ryonet/. And catch previous episodes on scaling shop business with Sandlot Sports, creative marketing with Envision Tees’ Tom Rauen and screen room secrets with SAATI’s Alan Howe in The Big Idea archive. Or listen and subscribe on iTunes.

On the second and fourth Thursday of each month, “The Big Idea” will share stories and ideas from shop owners, industry experts and decorators for running a better, more profitable business. Take advantage of this direct line to a wealth of experience.
For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

